# Getting a pyr Swiss man dog mix,



## mahnah (May 29, 2012)

She won't be coming til she is 16 weeks old. Coming from being with mom and dad and their goats 24/7. I have had dogs forever and this will be my first LGD I have never had a dog that wasn't in the house. We are getting one and I have a couple of questions if you don't mind. She will be in with my goats and won't be expecting any babies for a little while no preggo's and buck is just 10 weeks old now. I am wondering will she move from pasture to pasture with electric fencing do I need to provide her with some sort of of a door? Is there specific training I need to do with her? I have pet dogs will there be an issue between the LGD and the pets? Sorry for all the questions? New to LGD but tired of losing turkey's and chickens to foxes and we have some coyotes thankfully the house dogs have done a good job alerting us if they seem to be getting closer to our place and start barking.tried to correct title can't figure out dang.


----------



## Mrs_Lewis (May 15, 2014)

Swiss mountain dog is a group not a breed so probably doesn't matter 

Obedience training, the guarding stuff comes natural if its the LGD sennenhund you've got mixed there. But you'll want to supervise as a puppy isn't able to always act responsibly.

Issues with the pet dogs depends on if the pet dogs are fine with the LGD being top dog or not.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Greater Swiss Mt dog is a breed (not sure if the OP means that though)....
we looked at getting one, they are alot more aggressive than the Bernese mt dog we ended up going with, should be a fine guardian....

heres a link- they are gorgeous dogs--


www.google.com/search?q=greater+swi...KG8QHtzIGoBA&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1252&bih=580


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Check out Youtube videos of Greater Swiss Mountain dogs herding. You should decide before getting the pup if you are willing to take a herding dog or guardian dog, whichever traits the pup inherits. I had a gal come out a few years ago with three of those. She tied one to my truck while we worked another on sheep. Boy did that truck rock. They really wanted to work, but a little rough on the sheep.


----------



## mahnah (May 29, 2012)

Sadly he stopped answering when I told him I wanted one and where to send deposit. So still looking


----------

